
He Had 8 Drunk Driving Convictions, on His 9th He Got Life - misiti3780
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/10/us/he-had-8-convictions-for-driving-drunk-on-his-9th-he-got-life.html
======
basicplus2
seems odd to give him a life sentence while he still has a drivers license.

I would have thought it would be more logical to revoke his license first/as
well

